# Is a Nhandu coloratovillosus too much for me?



## Cavedweller (Mar 25, 2014)

I just received some G. pulchras from PetcenterUSA, and they came with a freebie Nhandu coloratovillosus sling even though I didn't check the freebie option. I certainly don't want to look a gift spider in the mouth, but I've only kept very mild tarantulas (Avic, Aphonopelma, Brachypelma, and Grammostola), and a Nhandu sounds a bit intense. I had never considered getting one 'cause I didn't want to deal with the skittishness and urticating hairs. They are awfully pretty though...

I'm kind of tempted to try this little guy out for a bit, and if the hairs are too much for me I'll trade it in at the local spider shop. What do you guys think? Am I in over my head?


----------



## netr (Mar 25, 2014)

Depending on the size of your sling, it'll probably be some time before they develop any kind of attitude. I've had two N. coloratovillosus slings since October 2012 and by this point, they each have a body length of about one inch. I don't recall either of them ever kicking hairs, bolting (apart from into their burrows), threatening or anything else, but they are certainly nervous and dislike disturbances. I consider them a strictly hands-off species, and perfectly manageable as such.

You should be fine - they are very handsome, and good eaters too!


----------



## Cavedweller (Mar 25, 2014)

Thank you! This sling is very small, about 1 cm. It'll be nice to have another good eater around, all of my rosie slings have decided to go on a hunger strike.


----------



## Poec54 (Mar 25, 2014)

They're a bit high-strung, like most tropicals, but nothing that would be a problem to deal with.  They're beautiful and always hungry.  Very enjoyable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lrntolive (Mar 25, 2014)

Cavedweller,

Like you, I just got one as a freebie from Paul at petcenterusa. Also, I was nervous about it, but I think they'll grow slowly and you'll get used to not handling. 
Just watch out for the time you have to rehouse them. That'll be fun!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Formerphobe (Mar 25, 2014)

I got one as a freebie a couple of years ago.  She has been wonderful!  And is definitely one of my 'keeper' tarantulas.  She arrived on 3/6/2012 @ ~0.25" and recently molted to 4+ inches.  Never been a flicker, nor defensive and always a great feeding response.  She's a little flighty and will bolt for her hide if she feels threatened.  Rehousing has never been a problem, though I usually rehouse big to avoid the stress on the spiders of doing so too often.  It's a beautiful species.  Enjoy!


----------



## fyic (Mar 25, 2014)

Just make sure and do some research and I'm sure you will be fine.......each T has different personalities......like I had a few Nhandu chromatus 1 was very feisty and the other 1 would let you pick her up if you wanted to (don't recommend) and the good thing is yours is a small sling so you will get to grow with it and see how it is and learn as you go

best of luck


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Mar 25, 2014)

Mine is pretty small so I can't say how she will be when she gets adult size but she has become my pride and joy at feeding time!!! She has a vertical burrow along the side of the vial and it is a one way street for crickets…fun to watch! She kicked hairs at a cricket the other day though…I guess she was full...


----------



## Cavedweller (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks for the encouragement, everyone! It finally came out of its shipping vial, which I was able to remove without any trouble. I'm hoping this is a good omen for our relationship.

Edit: Don't worry fyic, I have nooo intention of trying to hold this one. I've never experienced urticating hairs before and I don't care to invite the experience.


----------



## LordWaffle (Mar 25, 2014)

As has been said: absolutely not.  They are not "handling" species (for those who choose to handle) but by no means are they hard to care for.  They're basically right on par with GBBs in my opinion.  Fast growers, great appetites, easy enough for beginners, but attitude and speed are good enough to give you a soft idea of what it's like to care for arboreals.  Don't fret at all, they are a wonderful species, you'll love them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango (Mar 26, 2014)

You should be fine with it they arent bad ts at all I rescued a female at around the 5" mark from certain death around a month ago. I was told she was aggressive and an absurd  hair flicker which so far as all turned out to be false. Dont get me wrong I wouldnt take chances with her as she is abit of an unknown to me still. She is an amazing spider to watch though so it should be fun for you to watch it grow and become the t you should respect because trust me on this shes like lightening I think shes quicker than my gbb


----------



## Cavedweller (Mar 26, 2014)

Daang that T sounds fast! Thanks for warning me to stay on my toes. 

Tomorrow I'm gonna go pick up some pinheads for the little guy. I wouldn't normally feed a new T right away but it's skinnier than I'd like and I hear these guys are gluttons.


----------



## SpiritScale (Mar 27, 2014)

I have both N. chromatus and N. tripepii slings. The N. chromatus is rounding on 3/4 inch and the N. tripepii is getting up to 1/2 inch mark. 
I don't find them particularly hard to deal with as of yet, though of course that may change. 
I found my GBB and LP to be more of a pain to deal with at the same size and more nervous/apt to be disturbed and move quickly.

I would think, especially if you have the more nervous Brachys (my B. boehmei and B. vagans come to mind) that a Nhandu won't give you too many issues, especially as you have a chance to 'grow into' their personalities (and the changes). My slings (Brachypelmas, Acanthoscurrias, Lasiodoras, Grammastolas, GBB and Nhandus) are for the vast part getting up to the 2-2.5 inch mark---and some are really getting their less docile adult temperaments. But it's easier to learn to deal with at 2 inches then it is a 8+.

Also, keep in mind that giving the spider safe and secure shelter will help to calm them down as they've got a safe home base. Other than that, be patient, take your time, always use tongs and you should be fine.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Mar 27, 2014)

I keep all four Nhandu available in the states, and as many as I can get my hands on.  They're my favorite genus.  I don't handle them (Though I have before and nothing bad happened, but I don't recommend it for obvious reasons), and honestly, even with the slight attitude, they're really REALLY easy to rehouse.  They fall into the category of the species that are really territorial about their familiar space, but once removed from it, they lose that.  Probably due to stress - these guys are REALLY easily stressed out, another reason not to handle them...but for whatever reason, working with them has always proven to be super easy because, in my experience, they have no idea what to do with themselves when removed from their territory.  

Just don't overfeed it.  Its really easy to do, because they eat ANYTHING AND EVERYTHING.  

They also are really, really slow to adjust.  I hate to put a human trait on a spider, but they honestly don't seem very intelligent.  Luckily they make up for it with beauty and size and entertaining personalities...but as far as tarantulas go, my Nhandu frequently seem to forget ....how to spider. 

Some people have really bad reactions to the hairs though, and that can happen even if you never ever touch one or even get flicked.  Keep an eye out for that and possibly have gloves on hand when your little one grows up.  I've been lucky so far and they don't effect me too much.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Formerphobe (Mar 27, 2014)

Alltheworld601 said:


> Just don't overfeed it.  Its really easy to do, because they eat ANYTHING AND EVERYTHING.
> 
> They also are really, really slow to adjust.  I hate to put a human trait on a spider, but they honestly don't seem very intelligent.  Luckily they make up for it with beauty and size and entertaining personalities...but as far as tarantulas go, my Nhandu frequently seem to forget ....how to spider.


LOL Too funny, J!  They *will* eat anything that isn't nailed down, or doesn't eat them first.
And, you're right, especially as larger slings and juvies they seem to go through an, um, awkward phase...  Both my tripepii and coloratovillosus were good for doing pinball imitations at that stage.  ANY disturbance had them running *out* of their hides and pinging off the walls of their enclosures.  N. carapoensis has not been quite as flighty.  MM chromatus turned stupid spider on me at packing time - no threat pose, no hair kicking, no scrunched up and hiding.  He went spread eagle, flat and stiff.  Rigor spider...  They are a lot of fun.  Never a dull moment.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Mar 27, 2014)

Formerphobe said:


> LOL Too funny, J!  They *will* eat anything that isn't nailed down, or doesn't eat them first.
> And, you're right, especially as larger slings and juvies they seem to go through an, um, awkward phase...  Both my tripepii and coloratovillosus were good for doing pinball imitations at that stage.  ANY disturbance had them running *out* of their hides and pinging off the walls of their enclosures.  N. carapoensis has not been quite as flighty.  MM chromatus turned stupid spider on me at packing time - no threat pose, no hair kicking, no scrunched up and hiding.  He went spread eagle, flat and stiff.  Rigor spider...  They are a lot of fun.  Never a dull moment.


It took my tripepii over a year to finally dig a hole.  My adults spend most of their time on TOP of their hides, or behind them, never in them.  And both carapoensis I've had were the most laid back of the four, so there may be something to that, or perhaps we just got lucky.


----------



## Cavedweller (Mar 27, 2014)

Alltheworld601 said:


> They also are really, really slow to adjust.  I hate to put a human trait on a spider, but they honestly don't seem very intelligent.  Luckily they make up for it with beauty and size and entertaining personalities...but as far as tarantulas go, my Nhandu frequently seem to forget ....how to spider.


It's very interesting that some spiders can seem more or less intelligent than others. What did yours do that made them seem not so bright? 


Alltheworld601 said:


> It took my tripepii over a year to finally dig a hole.  My adults spend most of their time on TOP of their hides, or behind them, never in them.  And both carapoensis I've had were the most laid back of the four, so there may be something to that, or perhaps we just got lucky.


Did they calm down some after finally digging a hole? Only 2 of my Ts will use the hide I gave them. The rest just sit on top. 

I just fed the little guy, instantly kicked hairs at one of the crickets (the first time I've seen one of my 12 Ts kick hairs). Definitely seems to act a bit different from my other Ts. It's finally eating though so I feel a little less worried.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Mar 28, 2014)

Cavedweller said:


> It's very interesting that some spiders can seem more or less intelligent than others. What did yours do that made them seem not so bright?
> 
> Did they calm down some after finally digging a hole? Only 2 of my Ts will use the hide I gave them. The rest just sit on top.
> 
> I just fed the little guy, instantly kicked hairs at one of the crickets (the first time I've seen one of my 12 Ts kick hairs). Definitely seems to act a bit different from my other Ts. It's finally eating though so I feel a little less worried.


I always feel like intelligence isn't really the right word, but I'm a human, so its kind of the only way I can think to describe it.  But, in comparison to other new world terrestrials who seem to establish territory rather quickly and utilize the hide, water dish, etc.. Nhandu for me have always taken a RIDICULOUSLY long time to do so.  Slow to adjust, maybe?  But it seems like my chromatus in particular will die of dehydration before bothering to use the water dish.  She has plenty of security, in fact they are kept in a cabinet (open front so there's ambient light) in a room that's mostly dark, and she has a hide.  But she sits on top of it, and even molted between the hide and the side of the enclosure, leaving her abdomen misshapen.  I had to put her fangs in the water dish not long ago because she was displaying spastic type movements and appeared dehydrated even though she always has an easily accessible source of clean water.  The coloratovillosus almost never uses her hide, but when I first got her, for a year she hung out behind it, burying only her face and leaving her back end exposed.  She had tons of dirt and plenty of room, and she stayed like that all the time unless it was feeding time.  This behavior was before moving to the cabinet, too, so even in a room with a lot more ambient light...they tended to sit on top of the hide, or behind it.

Even the slings I've raised are slower to burrow than other similar types, like the Grammostola, Brachypelma, and Aphonopelma.  The tripepii didn't necessarily relax after finally digging a burrow, but he does have a place to run to whenever there's a disturbance, and he does so predictably.  My adult carapoensis was super laid back but never used a hide either, always out in the open... and the sling I'm raising now eventually dug a tunnel, but its probably the laziest tunnel ever, only about an inch down into the substrate on the side of the vial.  The two coloratovillosus slings I'm raising haven't even attempted a burrow.  They just sit there, and they run from appropriately sized food most of the time.  I know these sound like character quirks, and they might be, but I've had more Nhandu than any other genus, so while its still anecdotal, i can't help but make the observation that they either never adjust, or they take much longer than others to do so.  

 I've done some experimenting with humidity and substrate, but so far the results are the same.  

Here's some pictures of them being weird. 



molting in a weird spot.  She had tons of floor space, but molted there presumably so she didn't have to leave the top of her hide.



recovering IN an empty water dish, with a full one next to it, she didn't touch it...



coloratovillosus hiding spot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Cavedweller (Mar 28, 2014)

Thank you for such an in-depth reply! That waterbowl photo's pretty cute. 

Hmm, sounds like they don't adapt to captivity as well as most Ts? Are yours CB or WC? I would imagine CB Nhandus would have an easier time settling in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Mar 28, 2014)

Cavedweller said:


> Thank you for such an in-depth reply! That waterbowl photo's pretty cute.
> 
> Hmm, sounds like they don't adapt to captivity as well as most Ts? Are yours CB or WC? I would imagine CB Nhandus would have an easier time settling in.


They're all captive bred.  Nhandu come from Brazil, and Brazil has long ago closed its doors to export...anything we have in the hobby these days from Brazil, unless illegally smuggled which is both frowned upon and likely not an easy task, is captive bred.   It bears mention that the few wild caught spiders I have kept STILL tend to settle in much quicker than any Nhandu.  Which is why I think they're just not overly smart.  They just seem to lack the basic survival techniques such as burrowing and home building and scoping out water sources.  But that's just me, also... like I said, not scientific, just anecdotal.  I have yet to even breed them, and I've never had more than six Nhandu at a time.  I don't mind sharing my experiences, just don't want you to think my answers are necessarily right.  Could be someone will pop on this thread and say they have the world's most well adjusted Nhandu, in which case I will have to ask them what the heck I'm doing wrong!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe (Mar 28, 2014)

I think Nhandus, in general, tend to like more humid conditions than they are typically kept in captivity.  All of mine are great ones for sucking water out of wet substrate, but I rarely see them drink from their bowls.  Of course, they don't have bowls in the wild...  
All that being said, here is a recent picture of my N. coloratovillosus drowning her dubia in her waterbowl... That is new behavior for her.


Both my N. chromatus and tripepii were terrific burrowers as slings - serious pet holes.  Tripepii settled in very nicely after her December rehouse to adult enclosure.  (I must have gotten all the decor and trimmings just right for her picky highness...)  Definitely an interesting genus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Mar 28, 2014)

I recently bumped the humidity with mine to see if it made a difference, especially since the chromatus refused to drink from her dish and was getting all flailey-legged.  It helped.  So now I'm soaking the bottom few layers of substrate, leaving the top dry, and overflowing the water dish a bit.  I haven't noticed a difference in behavior but I also don't watch them 24/7.  I just caught the chromatus actually standing on the substrate, which is rare, but one of my Avics was molting, and every spider in the cabinet goes a little wonky when that happens.  Also anecdotal, but I cannot see any other explanation for it, as it happens every time something molts.


----------



## Cavedweller (Mar 28, 2014)

I'll try keeping mine more humid then. 

Alltheworld601, that's very interesting. Do you think they act weird because they can smell/sense the molting spider? 

That's such a cute photo Formerphobe, I love to watch em at their water bowls.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Mar 29, 2014)

I have no idea.  I think it could be one of two things.  

1) There's some kind of pheromone or vibration or SOMETHING that we're unaware of that allows other inverts to sense when one is performing such a critical and vulnerable action, or;
2) The conditions that help with molting, like a rise in humidity or maybe a drop in barometric pressure (?) also cause different behavior.  I will tell you, and I think I've seen Joyce (Formerphobe) mention the same thing before, that when its going to rain, a lot of them start to climb.  It could be something like that, and the molting thing is just a correlation that's coincidental.  

I guess the third option is that its a fluke that happens over and over and I'm just insane.  Correlation =/= causation, I know that, but its still interesting to me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

